# POLL: What do you think is the most beautiful European capital?



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

What do you think is the most beautiful european capital? Not the cpaital of the eu, but a capital of a european state. 
Because there are may beautyfull european capital. Vote for your top ten!! :cheers:

Albania - Tirana
Andorra - Andorra la Vella
Austria - Vienna
Belgium - Brussels
Bosnia and Herzegovina -	Sarajevo
Bulgaria - Sofia
Croatia - Zagreb
Czech Republic - Prague
Denmark - Copenhagen
Estonia - Tallinn
Finland - Helsinki
France - Paris
Germany - Berlin
Greece - Athens
Hungary - Budapest
Ireland - Dublin
Italy - Rome
Latvia - Riga
Liechtenstein - Vaduz
Lithuania - Vilnius
Luxembourg - Luxembourg
Monaco - Monaco
Netherlands - Amsterdam
Norway - Oslo
Poland - Warsaw
Portugal - Lisbon
Romania - Bucharest
Serbia - Belgrade
Slovakia -  Bratislava
Slovenia - Ljubljana
Spain - Madrid
Sweden - Stockholm
Switzerland - Bern
United Kingdom - London


Mine: 

1. Prague
2. Vienna
3. Berlin
4. Bern
5. Stockholm
6. Helsinki
7. Vilnius
8. Budapest
9. Paris
10. London

:cheers:


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Really only between 3.

Paris, London, Berlin


----------



## _L26R_ (Dec 24, 2009)

Rome London Madrid


----------



## roe5745 (May 24, 2010)

stockholm


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Possibly most of them would be entitled to be in the fight, but, being only 10 .......:

Madrid
Rome
Paris
Lisbon
Prague
Vienna
Berlin
Bucharest
Berne
London


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

my top 5:

*1. Prague*

2. Paris (city limits)
3. Vienna
4. Rome
5. London


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Paris, London and Brussels. 

I know I´m biased but I´m going to say Helsinki as well. In winter the city can look really grey and drab, but during the summer it´s an amazing place. The closeness to the sea, the people, the liveliness and the relaxed yet exciting atmosphere is fantastic. You might find plenty of architecturally superior cities in Europe, but many of them are dull and unoriginal. Stockholm is similar to Helsinki. These two cities are among the most beatiful towns in Europe during summer.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

top 5
Vienna
Brussels
Amsterdam
Prague
Paris

Top 10
Stockholm
Budapest
London
Copenhagen
Luxembourg


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Tirana
Chişinău
Prishtina

:cheers:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

1. Prague
2. Vienna
3. Paris
4. Rome
5. Bern

I prefer historical architecture, so there no way around these eternal beauties.


----------



## heywindup (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't been to any Eastern European or Scandinavian country, but here is my top 5:

(1) Prague
(2) Paris
(3) London
(4) Vienna
(5) Rome


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

beauty is a thing hard to judge

yes:
Paris
Amsterdam
Ljubljana
........

maybe:
Budapest
Rome
Berlin (favourite, but not due to aestetics)
Zagreb
Sarajevo
Luxembourg
Copenhagen
Stockholm
Brussels
Prague
Madrid
Vienna


no:
Athens
London
Pristina
Reykjavik


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but i can not understand how anybody can't vote Praqgue as Number one of the Top Ten 

There is no other city as Praque in Europe! When it comes to beauty and style. Don't get me wrong, i am not a Czech, i truly think Prague is the most beautifull!:banana:

How can think somebody different?? Or even, when not number one then in top 3 for sure???


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Iluminat said:


> Tirana
> Chişinău
> Prishtina
> 
> :cheers:


sorry, but no.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

my favorites in random order:

- Amsterdam
- Lisbon
- Paris
- Berlin (not beautiful, but very interesting)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I can only judge cities I've visited:

1. Budapest
2. Paris
3. Prague
4. Lisbon
5. Brussels

6. Amsterdam
7. Tallin
8. Copenhagen
9. Riga
10. London


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

Iluminat said:


> Tirana
> Chişinău
> Prishtina
> 
> :cheers:


:lol:, good one.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Dr.Mabuse said:


> Yeah, but i can not understand how anybody can't vote Praqgue as Number one of the Top Ten
> 
> There is no other city as Praque in Europe! When it comes to beauty and style. Don't get me wrong, i am not a Czech, i truly think Prague is the most beautifull!:banana:
> 
> How can think somebody different?? Or even, when not number one then in top 3 for sure???


Because beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder!
I consider Prague as the most beautiful capital too, because of its perfectly preserved historic architecture. But some people might consider this as boring. They prefer a modern cityscape or an equally mixed cityscape of old and new. They might consider contrasts beautiful.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

1Paris 
2Brussels
3Amsterdam
4Lisbon
5Helsinki


----------



## Carlota II (Oct 27, 2008)

PARIS
VIENA
PRAGA
ROMA
ATENAS
AMSTERDAM
LONDON
MOSCU
HANNOVER
BERLIN
KÖLN


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

*Edinburgh (Scotland)* - in terms of stunning architecture and incredible topography/scenery, Edinburgh stands as one of the most succinct and beautiful cities in the world. It's golden sandstone buildings, overlooking the firth of forth, framed by the legendary Forth Bridges make this city truly beautiful.

*Paris (France)* - Breathtaking architecture, which has a consistency unparalleled.

*London (England/UK)* - Incredible architecture mixed with astounding contemporary architecture. London has areas of immense beauty. Victorian, gothic, Georgian, baroque are all covered as is modernity.

*Rome (Italy)* - The eternal city is still breathtaking. The architecture of a bygone age is awe inspiring. Truly beautiful.

Honourable mentions to Vienna, Prague, Madrid & Moscow.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

heywindup said:


> That's true for all cities. Do you think everyone in Paris live in a Haussmann building?


No, but all the other cities I mentioned have much more consistent cores, and most of them have less brutalist & post modern architecture. (Not that that has to be a bad thing but it certainly doesn't make a city more beautiful) In the UK alone, I'd say Edinburgh, Glasgow, Cambridge and Oxford all have more consistent beautiful city cores.


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

random order:

Budapest
Ljubljana
Brussels
Paris
Luxembourg 
Amsterdam
Lisbon
Rome
Vienna
Bern


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

1- Prague 
2- Amsterdam 
3- London 
4- Vienna
5- Rome
6- Edinburgh 
7- Stockholm
8- Paris 
9- Copenhagen 
10- Lisbon


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

Edinburgh is not Capital of any country..


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

Tallin


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Yet it is the capital of Scotland.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

^ With its own parliament, and therefore holds official capital status.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Elvenking said:


> What's the point of this thread besides next 'city vs city'? :nuts:


Whats the point of a poll? To see which city people most choose, because i want to know. That's the point of the thread. And i think it's a good one.

Thanks.


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ Yet it is the capital of Scotland.


Scotland is not a country actually..


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

You should get your facts right before stating what you think. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotland
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_Scotland_a_country


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

hmm i've been to Prague ... didnt liked it :/


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> You should get your facts right before stating what you think.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotland
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_Scotland_a_country


Of course,the famous Euoropean Country of Scotland! :lol:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ What's so funny about that?


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ What's so funny about that?


Scotland is part of UK, which is a European Country. Scotland is not a Country.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ That's wrong. Scotland is a non-independent _country_ within the _sovereign state_ of the UK. Maybe you should have clicked at one of the links above..


----------



## dacrio (Jan 30, 2009)

1 Florence (it was a capital)
2 London
3 Berlin
4 Rome 
5 Paris


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

The UK, as country does not exist, there is no such place. It is basically like a treaty that binds England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland together as a union. All (except England) have their own parliaments and capitals (London, Edinburgh, Cardiff and Belfast) and are recognised as separate countries.

Source: I am from the UK.


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

brussels, rome, sevilla, ...
of the ones i have seen of course...

Berlin dissapointed me a bit


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

THINK€R said:


> Scotland is part of UK, which is a European Country. Scotland is not a Country.





> Scotland is a country that is part of the United Kingdom


..


----------



## Franzl (Aug 15, 2004)

1.Prague
.
.
2.Vienna
3.Rome
4.Amsterdam
5.Paris
6.Madrid
7.London
8.Stockholm
9.Brussels
10.Copenhagen


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Botswana said:


> IMO, the ugliest European capitals
> 
> 1. Chisinau - uke: Ugliest city in Europe. Just awful. And depressing.
> 2. Pristina - I like to call it Pisstina. Yuck.
> ...


Why you think that? Have you ever been there? Its true, that the cities mentioned in your post, like Prague, Rome or Vienna are more beautiful, but I cannot agree with your opinion that Bratislava is one of the ugliest capitals in Europe. Give me some reasons, why!


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

London, Prague, Jerusalem, Tbilisi - cities with some spirit, charm.. of course there are more beautiful capitals, hard to list'em all.

Amrafel: it's not that bad, you're 8th from the end.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Congratulations Amsterdam*:cheers: 

*Amsterdam’s canal district added to UNESCO list*

THE HAGUE - Amsterdam’s 17th century canal district, added this weekend to UNESCO’s World Heritage List, is a remnant of the Dutch Golden Age, a time when the city led the world in art, trade and architecture.

The zone is composed of four curved canals that run parallel to each other and half encircle the Amsterdam city centre, including its famous red light district - the Singel, the Herengracht, the Keizergracht and the Prinsengracht.

The canals are 14 kilometres long in total, and are crossed by 80 bridges. The total surface area is 160 hectares, measuring 3.5 kilometres from east to west.

The bank of the outermost Prinsengracht canal houses the world-famous Anne Frank House and the Westerkerk church whose bell the Jewish teenager wrote about in her diary while in hiding from the Nazis.

"The Amsterdam canal belt is unique in the world as an urban developmental and architectural artwork," the Amsterdam municipality says in a document backing its UNESCO bid.

It is an example of the city’s 17th century economic, political and cultural blossoming - a time when Amsterdam was the "warehouse of the world".

source: www.theprovince.com/travel/Amsterda...CO+list/3350376/story.html?cid=megadrop_story


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

nice watch


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Btw - I notice this says poll but there is no poll - is there anyway of adding a poll to this because it would be interesting to see the consensus? Mods?


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

1) Rome
2) Vienna
3) Prague
4) Budapest
5) Bern


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The City of London has its ugly bits, and so does Southwark but on the whole London is not an ugly city. What I like about London is that is has architectural diversity and balance. Many cities are very unbalanced. Take Strasbourg as an example. The city centre is a fairly tale land but as soon as you leave it things get grotty. Tallinn and Riga are the same.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Mr Bricks said:


> The City of London has its ugly bits...


Which is 30 to 70% according to the natives:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=37327376#post37327376


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I sadly have not traveled to Europe yet D: but from the photos I've seen from family and others who've traveled there I'd say (in random order): Amsterdam, Madrid, Paris, Athens, and London.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Mr Bricks said:


> The City of London has its ugly bits, and so does Southwark but on the whole London is not an ugly city. What I like about London is that is has architectural diversity and balance. Many cities are very unbalanced. Take Strasbourg as an example. The city centre is a fairly tale land but as soon as you leave it things get grotty. Tallinn and Riga are the same.


Even Prague is the same! Prague has the most beautiful city centre in Central Europe, but the rest is mediocre. Compare that to Vienna, whose city centre isn't picture-perfect, but the centre is surrounded by grand palaces, impressive urban extension of the 19th century, romantic villages, vineyards, mountains... but most importantly: Pragues city centre today is some kind of Eurodisney, whereas Vienna really lives.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Mr Bricks said:


> The City of London has its ugly bits, and so does Southwark but on the whole London is not an ugly city.


Id say opposite is true, London is largely ugly city with some stunning parts. Indeed Id say Manchester, Edinburgh and Glasgow are more beautiful.


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

Je pense que Paris est la plus belle! No doubt! 

1 - Paris
2 - Amsterdam
3 - London
4 - Rome / Berlin
5 - Prague


----------



## lean.92 (Jan 12, 2009)

Moscow


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> Id say opposite is true, London is largely ugly city with some stunning parts. Indeed Id say Manchester, Edinburgh and Glasgow are more beautiful.


Even Manchester? Never knew anyone would put it up there with Edinburgh and Glasgow.

Anyway, London seemed to me like a stunning city. It´s just that some very central areas are hell holes like Aldgate, North Bank and Elephant and Castle. If those were sorted out the city would feel very different. I still think though that clutter is what makes London messy.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

You should stop paying attention to what Langur says, Manchester is home to some pretty impressive streetscapes and cool modern stuff, indeed when it comes to architecture and grandeur it is up there with Glasgow and Edinburgh. Although, just like all cities in the UK it suffers from clutter too, nonetheless Id happily swap London for Manchester ; not only it is a cool city, but it is also in a very beautiful part of the UK. As for London I think it is tired, congested, dirty, polluted and ugly city how could anyone call it stunning is beyond me.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

1 Paris
2 Rome
3 Prague
4 London
5 Vienna
6 Amsterdam
7 Vilnius
8 Bern
9 Madrid
10 Budapest


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm quite surprised to see so many people ranking Amsterdam so high. It is an amazing city and certainly one of my favorite cities in what is one of my favorite countries in the world for many resons. However _beauty_ per se is not something I would instantly attribute to Amsterdam. I'm not saying it's not beautiful but there is at least a dozen of European capitals that are much more beautiful. Indeed, most European capitals are mroe beautiful.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

Pansori said:


> I'm quite surprised to see so many people ranking Amsterdam so high. It is an amazing city and certainly one of my favorite cities in what is one of my favorite countries in the world for many resons. However _beauty_ per se is not something I would instantly attribute to Amsterdam. I'm not saying it's not beautiful but there is at least a dozen of European capitals that are much more beautiful. Indeed, most European capitals are mroe beautiful.


I disagree totally. For me Amsterdam is the most beautiful city in Europe.
Next comes Rome, then Paris, Athens, London and Dubrovnik ( I know it`s
not a capital ).
I don`t like Prague or Moscow. Budapest is nice althouh I haven`t been
there. Madrid is also not my shoe. The 4 solitary skyscrapers really don`t
fit in the city at all. hno:
Berlin is certainly not beautiful but it is the most exciting city and its diversity
makes it so unique. :cheers:


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

Botswana said:


> Well, since we're derailing this topic, does anybody find it creepy that the above poster's username is "BARNEY LOVE" and that he has an avatar of a naked little boy? :shocked:


i'll tell what's frightening: that u assumed this child's naked from a headshot. i'm not trying to be inconvenient but i think u might have a predisposition for pedophilia


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

Well half naked whatever. :nuts: It's still unnerving.


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

Botswana said:


> Well half naked whatever. :nuts: It's still unnerving.


do u have a mental deficiency ?


----------



## DGerg (Nov 13, 2010)

Ma favorites are:
1: Budapest
2: Vienna
3: Prague
4: London
5: Paris

Unfortunately most of the buildings destroyed or damaged in Budapest at WWII. but it is still the most beautiful.


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

BARNEY_LOVE said:


> do u have a mental deficiency ?


That's not very nice. hno: I'll let you get back to your conversation on screwdrivers.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ No, please! He's all yours :lol:


----------



## chrissus83 (Jun 6, 2009)

1. Paris
2. London
3. Rome
4. Prague
5. Budapest


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

Botswana said:


> That's not very nice. hno: I'll let you get back to your conversation on screwdrivers.


on the other hand, ur attempt to imply that i'm a pedophile in spite of my youth and freshness was a great display of kindness.


----------



## Saul Silver (Aug 15, 2010)

Whats the big deal with Prague , ive never been but it doesnt look that special on photos.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Paris


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

Vienna and Berlin :cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Saul Silver said:


> Whats the big deal with Prague , ive never been but it doesnt look that special on photos.



Prague. Not that special. Now give me a break.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edgarbarany/5247430192/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vratsab/1477093843/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/4520126649/sizes/o/in/photostream/


I don't understand what people like about Berlin, though.


----------



## mibome (Jun 18, 2010)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> I don't understand what people like about Berlin, though.


I am fully with you here. Berlin is not special in my eyes, in fact I really think it is ugly.

My favourite is *STOCKHOLM*!!!!


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

I love Berlin`s diversity ! :cheers:
Prague is just an awful touristic city and I don`t think it`s beautiful ! hno:


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

mibome said:


> I am fully with you here. Berlin is not special in my eyes, in fact I really think it is ugly.
> 
> My favourite is *STOCKHOLM*!!!!


:lol:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

mibome said:


> I am fully with you here. Berlin is not special in my eyes, in fact I really think it is ugly.
> 
> My favourite is *STOCKHOLM*!!!!


Never beein there, but I'd love to visit! :cheers:

My #2 of the ones I visited after Prague is Amsterdam, then London and Vienna. 



Pfeuffer said:


> I love Berlin`s diversity ! :cheers:
> Prague is just an awful touristic city and I don`t think it`s beautiful ! hno:


Berlin may be diversified but I don't like the pessimistic mentality of the inhabitants and also don't think that it is beautiful. 
Prague on the other hand is a very historic city (Germany's oldest university) with many secrets to discover. Of course the main routes in the city centre are very touristic (all those currency exchange offices :nuts: ) but to the south, which is still very beautiful, the city life becomes much more original.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> I don't understand what people like about Berlin, though.


Neither do I... though I don't like Prague that much either, I prefer Budapest


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

Berlin is ugly. Commie blocks everywhere. hno: Before WW2 however, it really was a sight to behold. Shame everything got destroyed.


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

1.London 
2.Paris
3.......
4.......
5....... Sorry i have never been to other places


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

1: Budapest
2: Paris
3: Prague
4: London
5: Rome

Most European capitals look traditional and thus charming,
though I've never been to any of them
but from those photos, I make such a ranking list


----------

